# Substrate for Paph. rothschildianum



## Vox (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello guys,

as a longtime visitor of this unique forum now I decided to write something for the first time, kindly asking for help in culture questions. At first, I apologize for my English.

I do like multifloral Paphs, but have a lack of experience in growing them. Now I decided to take a good offer and purchased two Paph. rothschildianum, it’s Mt. Milais x Sam’s Best. Plants are in or close to flowering size, both with one big growth, one of them has a starter growth. Healthy and beautiful plants! 

Conditions: Northwest Germany, west or southwest window skill (slightly shaded in the summer). Medium humidity (usually at least 50%). Rainwater for watering. The specific problem is the temperature: The daily winter temperatures are too low for roth, usually they are not higher than 18°C/64K, and often below. It would be simple to turn temperatures higher, but then humidity will sink dramatically. 

Main problem with these low temperatures might be that roots are in danger to rot. Having this in mind, I want to choose the best compost for this climate to avoid rotting of the roots. I’m asking you to give me some hints



My first idea is to use pure bark. If so, what grain should I take? Would it be helpful to add a bit Perlite or something else?


Second idea is to use coco chips. With these chips or pellets I have some very good experiences with Cattleyas. What do you think about it for rothschildianum? And should it be used pure or would it be better to add something into it?

At last, one question I can't spare you: Would you add limestone to the substrate for rothschildianum?

Thanks so much,
Volker


----------



## troy (Nov 29, 2018)

I will give you some advice but other members on this site will insult me for it, from now till the end of december cutback on nitrogen fertilizer drop your night temps to 55-60 keep your day temps high 70s or low 80s and grow bright bright, with these changes it should bloom, I also cut back light duration during the winter, with temp drop and bright light also promote anthocyanin production... I use clay balls, growstone with a handfull of orchiata for potting mix, for me natural potting mix promote pathogen growth what naturally breaks it down, and I let the roots slightly dry between waterings, for me this promotes good root growth... others on here will insult me for this advice because there are so many ways to grow, but this is how I do it, hope this helps!!


----------



## gego (Nov 29, 2018)

I like Troy's suggestion. So if possible bring the temp higher above 70F daytime and increase humidity if possible. Use humidifier if you are growing in a closed area. Also provide air circulation, very important. Now if humidity is low and you have air blowing on the leaves,, the plant will be stressed. So bring humidity up so frequent watering is not needed. 
You can also search for tips here. There are so many ideas, as many as the members here. But the principles are the same, it is how you make them happen in your growing environment. Experiment.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## musa (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi Volker,
I use pure Orchiata Bark without any additionals. As Roth don't grow in Limestone Habitats I'm growing them without Limestone.
If the plants are healthy in my opinion humidity is not the most important factor. I'm growing in my livingroom, therefore humidity is low, abt. 35%. Temp is abt 23°C.
Michael


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2018)

Real men don't grow roths! :evil: Welcome to the forum from NYC!


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2018)

Dear all, thanks for your helpful advices and the nice welcome!

I learn that I have to get up the temperatures. At first I will put the roths on an aquarium, it stands next to the window. Due to the tank lighting, the temperature is higher there. 

For the future I have to work on the growing environment. As far as I understand there is a close connection between temperature and light. Rising temperatures should boost the metabolism (I don’t know if this is the right phrase with plants, but you will know what I mean). So the plants do need brighter light. This is a contrast to the situation here in autumn, where days are getting shorter and shorter, and in wintertimes also quite grey. Finally, I think, I might need additional plant light above that window sill.

I now understand that limestones are not necessary for roths. I’m not brave enough to use clay balls and growstone, what is very uncommon as substrate in Germany. Best quality bark like Orchiata is probably a solid choice. Two more questions about this: Could it be a good idea to add 25% of Akadama, as a mineral component? And second: Some german orchid vendors recommend to add wood charcoal to the compost. Charcoal is said to have fungicide attributes. Does someone here has an opinion about that?

Thanks again, Volker


----------



## musa (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't have any idea about akadama, but charcoal is definitely useful in preventing funfus. In my opinion it is not necesary for Paphs but it doesen't hurt.
Michael
PS: Servus aus Wien


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 19, 2018)

Dont use CHC, period..It seems incredible for the first six months that you use it and then it turns on you, quickly turning to mush (and you dont know this because the stuff on top seems fine)...and while it's doing that, it throws off the nutrient balance in the plant's uptake. I know I have had my misfortunes with CHC, killed a lot of roth and sanderianum hybrid seedlings with that crap..we have talked a lot about it on ST. (Please note: this is for multifloral paphs..CHC may be great for other orchids..IDK)

Roths like bark. I have used a mix of 25 % bark , 50 % perlite and 25 % rockwool that has worked very well...the perlite gives lots of drainage while the rockwool absorbs a lot of water keeping the roots damp...roths seem to like it wetter than most paphs. I have also used 50/50 perlite/rockwool with similar results...although the bark helps to break up the mix because of it's less uniformity in shape and size..so maybe depends on your watering and repotting commitments


----------



## Vox (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks for these advices. After all I decided to use Orchiata ("Power", 12-18mm), which I could easily purchase here.I added only a little bit of lime (coquina). Planted in 10cm and one in 12cm transparent pots. There were a lot of roots, they seem to me okay, but they were not hairy as I am used it from other paphs. 
The plants are now placed on the cover of an aquarium. They are getting moderate warmth from the fluorescent tubes in the tanks cover. Temperatures around the leaves are in the low 70ies F, with slightly warmer feed. The tank is standing directly next to the window, but light is not perfect in the winter now. Let's see if it works.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 21, 2018)

post photos of the roots and your set up. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## emydura (Dec 21, 2018)

I grow a lot of roths and use exclusively Orchiata bark. They seem to be growing very well for me in this bark. I do use different sizes depending on the size of the plant. I would only use the 12-18 mm for the large flowering size plants that are grown in large pots.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 21, 2018)

no CHC for me


----------

